# Bumping old threads: wats ur view??



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok guyz........
I've seen a lot of times some people bump in a old thread and we all jump on him.......do LOLs........etc....

But most of the time I've noticed that the bumpers are newbies........that sums up for me....
1> People actually read old threads
2> People are reading rules
3> Newbies are ACTUALLY searching for similar threads b4 creating a new thread.....IMO which is a good habit....

So wat do you think, for a particular problem do we encourage our forum-mates bumping in old threads and append his/her uniquecool issue or just do LOLs.......ROFLs.......to him(which is quite embarrassing and insulting)..........

P.S.: There are so many _useless _polls, let it be too


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 22, 2008)

If a member bumps an informative thread like tutorial or reviews of software, themes, extensions, etc, then its a good habit. It helps new members as well as existing members (who missed those threads) to know about it.

But if someone bumps a QnA thread, then its completely useless. What'll be the benefit in answering a question which was asked long time back? May be the OT have found the solution, so there is no benefit in bumping QnA threads.

Thats what I think.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 22, 2008)

^Rightly said


----------



## slugger (Aug 22, 2008)

no harm in bumping up a good joke or handy tips either


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2008)

@ vishal gupta...........
rightly said.............

in most of cases I've sen that, even faced myself..........that the thrd I've found is not the EXACT solution for the problem............it surely matches 80-95% of the main issue..........but some parameters are diff.

thats where the question comes "will it be applicable to my case too??".............
to avoid further more "humiliation" a new thread is created.........which was not at all necessary..........

and other viewers of this thread are requested to vote............
plz over 40 views but only 3 votes???!!!! and a few lines too.......
Thank u


----------



## casanova (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't find any problem in answering to a question even if it was answered long back. Might be the bumper has a better reply to that question. In case another newbie comes in searching for that question, he would get a better reply.

Bumps at times get some very useful thread on top as well. I don't mind anyone bumping but bumps with winks and lols give me


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't care, its the cat & the spammer's problem.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 30, 2008)

bumping old thread is really matters depending on the topic.. rather than wht sections its in,,,,


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bumping is good, if the thread is of any value at the current time.

Or else it's better to make a new one.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 30, 2008)

+1
Moreover, bumping old threads leads to discovery of facts and solutions elusive to many or not known by many.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 30, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> If a member bumps an informative thread like tutorial or reviews of software, themes, extensions, etc, then its a good habit. It helps new members as well as existing members (who missed those threads) to know about it.
> 
> But if someone bumps a QnA thread, then its completely useless. What'll be the benefit in answering a question which was asked long time back? May be the OT have found the solution, so there is no benefit in bumping QnA threads.
> 
> Thats what I think.





Agreed.

One question though, aren't you there on the CHIP forum too, just curious to know.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> If a member bumps an informative thread like tutorial or reviews of software, themes, extensions, etc, then its a good habit. It helps new members as well as existing members (who missed those threads) to know about it.
> 
> But if someone bumps a QnA thread, then its completely useless. What'll be the benefit in answering a question which was asked long time back? May be the OT have found the solution, so there is no benefit in bumping QnA threads.
> 
> Thats what I think.


right
And yeah it's true that newbies really bump threads a lot. I saw this newbie in another forum bump a 2003 thread in 2007! LOL


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

Its good for time-pass........

BUMP!!!


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 6, 2008)

Bumpity bump! 

I've seen some old news being bumped. I suggest to the mods that the topics in the Random News section be pruned after 3-4 months.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Bumpity bump!
> 
> I've seen some old news being bumped. I suggest to the mods that the topics in the Random News section be pruned after 3-4 months.


But sometimes its GOOD to bump news threads too. Especially if there comes an intresting update or change of situation in a few months. Or if you are the type of guy who likes saying "Told you so" when you prove someone wrong for a prediction that occured 3 months back.


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But sometimes its GOOD to bump news threads too. Especially if there comes an intresting update or change of situation in a few months. Or if you are the type of guy who likes saying "Told you so" when you prove someone wrong for a prediction that occured 3 months back.



Yes, some news are worth, only in the tech section. Random news section definitely needs pruning.


----------



## hsr (Sep 19, 2008)

blah blah bumpity bumpity bump bump bump ! 
its an annoying thing for those who started it first, i mean the thread


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> blah blah bumpity bumpity bump bump bump !
> its an annoying thing for those who started it first, i mean the thread




lolol, but the persoen who started shud be happy, purana thread uska phir se zinda ho gaya


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 20, 2008)

In the Qna section, after the question is answered, the thread should automatically lock up. So then next time the person sees it, they don't have to start a new thread or bump a useless thread.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 20, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> In the Qna section, after the question is answered, the thread should automatically lock up. So then next time the person sees it, they don't have to start a new thread or bump a useless thread.



very nice but what if anybody had better suggestion...

_My answer in poll : *I don't care*_


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 22, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> In the Qna section, after the question is answered, the thread should automatically lock up. So then next time the person sees it, they don't have to start a new thread or bump a useless thread.



For ur post, I've already said why bumping should be encouraged.
I quote myself.


rhitwick said:


> in most of cases I've sen that, even faced myself..........that the thrd I've found is not the EXACT solution for the problem............it surely matches 80-95% of the main issue..........but some parameters are diff.
> 
> thats where the question comes "will it be applicable to my case too??".............
> to avoid further more "humiliation" a new thread is created.........which was not at all necessary..........


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

best forgotten


----------



## hullap (Sep 22, 2008)

Bump


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 23, 2008)

hahhaha..kyun tension lete ho yaaro..thread bump karne se purani yaadein taaza ho jaati hai


----------



## windchimes (Oct 9, 2008)

I just did it


----------



## hsr (Oct 10, 2008)

i just bumped a sticky !


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey, how come all three options in this poll got same numbers of votes??


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

wot ?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2008)

^ U just voted I c........
But previously it looked kool. People are equally confused


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 22, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hahhaha..kyun tension lete ho yaaro..thread bump karne se purani yaadein taaza ho jaati hai


----------

